# missing return?



## Sduni (3. Feb 2010)

Hi, ich habe folgendes Problem:

Warum gibt mir der compiler hier missing return statement aus?

```
public int getX ( int x, Direction direction )
    {
		switch(direction){
			case LEFT:
				if(existsYX(0,x,Direction.LEFT)) return x-1;
			case RIGHT:
				if(existsYX(0,x,Direction.RIGHT)) return x+1;
			case TOP:
				if(existsX(x)) return x;			
			case BOTTOM:
				if(existsX(x)) return x;
			case TOPLEFT:
				if(existsYX(0,x,Direction.LEFT)) return x-1;
			case BOTTOMLEFT:
				if(existsYX(0,x,Direction.LEFT)) return x-1;
			case TOPRIGHT:
				if(existsYX(0,x,Direction.RIGHT)) return x+1;
			case BOTTOMRIGHT:
				if(existsYX(0,x,Direction.RIGHT)) return x+1;
			case NONE:
				if(existsX(x)) return x;
			default:
				if(existsX(x)) return x;
		}
		
    }
```

Weil ein else fehlt?


----------



## ARadauer (3. Feb 2010)

was passiert bei
default:
      if(existsX(x)) return x;
wenn das existsX(x) false ist? dann gibtst du nichts zurück... sollst du aber...


----------



## Sduni (3. Feb 2010)

dacht ich mir... danke


----------



## Ebenius (3. Feb 2010)

Sduni hat gesagt.:


> Weil ein else fehlt?


Weil 10 [c]else[/c] fehlen. :-D

Ebenius


----------



## Atze (3. Feb 2010)

dann natürlich auch 10 returns


----------

